# Falsche Uhrzeit in Excel



## Rayk (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine DDE-Verbindung der S7-CPU mit Excel aber wie kann ich Zeitwerte von der CPU zu Excel übertragen?
  Ich benötige das Zeitformt:   hh:mm:ss

Excel kann mit den Zeiformaten TOD oder Time nix anfangen...d.h. es wird alles möglich nur nicht der reale Wert angezeigt.
Die Benutzerdefinierte Zellenformatierung habe ich schon benutzt..
bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
Rayk


----------



## andre (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
was passiert, wenn du die Zeit in der S7-CPU in einen String packst und dann überträgst?

Gruß Andre


----------



## Rayk (6 Dezember 2007)

TOD in REAL wandeln durch  8.640000e+007 Dividieren und die Zeit wird in EXCEL angezeigt... oder wie geht es einfacher?


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2007)

Der Datentyp TOD wird als vorzeichenlose Ganzzahl in Millisekunden gespeichert, wobei Null gleich Mitternacht ist. So stehts in der Siemens-Hilfe. Kommt denn so ein Wert bei dir an? Dann müßtest du diesen durch Division ja in Millisekunden, Sekunden, Minuten und Stunden umwandeln können. Oder als String übergeben.


----------

